# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Help me!

## Cristina

*Someone know something about the evolution of the optic machines? eyars of creations? 

if you don't know and know here i could find please tell me.... i need this information for a work!!!!!!!

Thank you (sorry about my english but i'm portuguese)*

----------

